# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Interesting Query

## shyju

hai 
any one can help me for an mdx query?
my question is that, (in foodmart 2000 context)

how can i list the products whos unit sales are continouesly increasing for the last four (or more) months?

hope replies

----------

